# REVIEW "ANS" SELLER



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

ANS I just would like to give a review on ANSI button 2 packages of CDS speakers communication was awesome And he was right on time with delivery and always kept me informed good seller

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

